# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Немножко инструментала в стиле DREAM

## Black_dog

Вношу маленький вклад в эту отличную ветку:smile:
Вот несколько ссылок на свое, родное...
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/defa...songID=5051198
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/defa...songID=6065397
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/defa...songID=4127594

----------


## Black_dog

Добавляю еще одну ссылочку (для свободного скачивания)
http://narod.ru/disk/7401571000/from..._love.mp3.html

----------


## Юран

впечатляет!!!+100

----------


## мусяня

*Black_dog*,
 Привет!!!Очень хорошо! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Вношу маленький вклад в эту отличную ветку:smile:
> Вот несколько ссылок на свое, родное...
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/defa...songID=5051198
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/defa...songID=6065397
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/defa...songID=4127594


Очень впечатлающие работы! :Ok: 
Спасибо.

----------


## yuri2009

действительно, впечатляет

----------


## fender74

Black_dog, супер! :Ok: :cool: :Vah:

----------


## fender74

Black_dog, опиши, плиз, свой софт. Хочу подобрать комплект из vst-шек не очень громозкий по обьему.

----------


## Aniva

Не могу послушать. Неработающие ссылки(

----------

